# How to remove faucet handle



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Go to:
http://www.moen.com/consumer-support/installation-help/tutorial?id=moen0132
see step 4a.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

looks like a small cap on the top that you pry out to access the screw or it has a set screw in the back side or its the kind where you hold the lever and unscrew the bottom from the faucet


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Danny, go to the link.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for the responses.

I saw that web site and tried 4a, but it didn't work. The only part that rotates is the handle part. The area below the handle doesn't rotate.

I would think it would be a cap on the handle, but I didn't want to gouge or scratch the handle if it won't work. 

I'm open to other ideas!!

Thanks!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

You may need to apply a bit of force to get the lower part to move; it may be stuck with corrosion, deposits, etc...Try one of those rubber jar openers or something that won't scratch the lower part (rotate ccw).


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i checked the link after i posted the last one. they had just come out with that handle style just before i got out of plumbing. got tired of it after 20 years. like bob said it might be kinda tight fro, corrosion


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the responses.

When I got home today, I used a rubber strap wrench and was able to rotate the area right under the handle in order to remove it, just like everybody mentioned. I didn't scratch anything and it worked out great.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Congrats! Strap wrench use is rarely needed but when it is, nothing beats them.


----------

